# Cold



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm freezing tonight. :smow:


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm flashing back to Canada.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> I'm flashing back to Canada.


snow and all

Album 14 « Gallery 15 « Galleries | Discover Sinai


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I saw they had a snowstorm in Jordan!


----------



## Buffy7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Noo! I am arriving on Friday and my father tells me the weather is awful  Any hope for a change by then?


----------



## smsm42 (Dec 21, 2012)

according to forecast the weather should get better starting form thursday..at least i hope it does for you


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

I got stuck in a hail storm yesterday in New Cairo


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Buffy7 said:


> Noo! I am arriving on Friday and my father tells me the weather is awful  Any hope for a change by then?


It's a bit muddy at the moment, but slowly drying out. Today so far it has been much sunnier and warmer than it's been in several days...


----------

